# gs algae



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

in the last days im combating a gs algae that ive never seen before. its a kind of gs that spreads all over the tank, even on the fast growing glosso and on my lovely rotala wallichi leaves. its a tiny spots that after a few days forming a "carpet" of green algae. no major changes only addad a heater (from 23 to 26 as i have there a large comunitiy of cardinal tetra's) and dosing more kno3 n ferrus gluconate as its a new layout. i was a bit lazy with water changes during the last weeks - could it be the problem? all the palants (even thos with the gs) are growing well and pearling seen all over the tank. 
144L with 190w, 440l/h ehaim - will check water parameters and update asap. 
could it be access of no3 or iron? maybe lack of po4? should i go with K+fe only for a few days? should i trim the infected plants? i clean the glass once in two days.


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

IME Green Spot is caused by low PO4 and sometimes low CO2. Keep PO4 around 1-1.5ppm and you should see it disappear.

HTH,
Robert.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

If you are not adding a source of PO4, then yes. That is your cause.
You ran out.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

hi tom, my po4 is at 0.4 and the gs become a disaster, it covers all the slow growers tips (e. stellata, m. umbrosum, downoi, etc). 
any specific method to kill it first and them battle it with po4 and kno3 ? 
first of all i want it out of my tank


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

i probably had a problem with my no3 test kit - so now the no3 is on 50 or more and po4 is about 0.4. i have added po4 to raise the po4 level to 1 PPM and added more kcl. will wait and c what is going on. 
should i add more fast growers like hygrophila or something for time being?


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

What would be the problem then if the green spot were on anubias in a non-CO2 1.2wpg 15G? I am getting some... :?


----------

